# My life is a complete disaster



## 14259 (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok this is my first time at this forum. I am a 20 year old student from a small country in north europe.I feel that i REALLY need to talk about my/our IBS problem. My problems started when i was about 13 years old. Suddenly i had awful allot of pain in my belly and i had to get to a bathroom in 2 minutes or i would "explode" (ya all know what im takling about)







When i was 16 i got my diagnosis:IBS My life had allredy changed in many ways. The disease controlled me (and still does) I canÂ´t do all the things i want to do anymore. My doctor gave me imodium and i still use it BUT its not miracle water. This disease destroys my future. I have to go by bus to the school and it takes 2 hours to get there. ItÂ´s 2 hours of pure panic and that doesenÂ´t makes it better because my problems starts when im stressed (and i dontÂ´t mean much stress just a little). I only need to think about the school then i have to visit the bathroom (at home)







. The funny thing is that im studing to become a truckdriver (TOTALY WRONG in my situation) But its my DREAM! Next week i was supposed to go for a motorcycle camp but i canÂ´t go becouse of my problems. this is a thing that i have dreamed of in MANY years but now that dream is destroyed







I donÂ´t like to pitty myself but this is TO MUCH!! My grades in school is suffering and my time as youth has been destroyed. All of you who can handle is is HEROES! i REALLY mean that!! It feels great to talk to people who has the same problem because no one else understand this problem (not even the doctors)THANK YOU for the best forum in the world.MY english suck but i did the best.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

YOur english doesnt suck at all! I only cope by taking lots of imodium and planning things around my stomach.What country are you from?


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

have you tried other things to relieve stress: yoga, burning incense, quiet music? i know you can't do the 1st 2 on the bus. i take imodium so most of us do. it's just a fact of life. as for long car (bus) rides, i find listening to music and blasting the AC seems to help take my attention off the stress.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

Generix i am 100% with you on all that you have said, i found out i had IBS about 2-3 years ago, since then its like im constantly shackled to something, im controlled by something that most people cant understand. im left with a small friendship group because the others couldnt understand my fear of having an attack. but you know what, in a way im pleased, cos this has helped me find out who my real friends are, its helped me realise people love me, despite my IBS! i thought of cancelling my uni acceptance because i didnt feel i could handle the pressure, but i think youe just got to make the decision to not let this rule ur life.youve taken a brave step to join this site, i think we all have, i know how har it was for me to join, (have literally jut joined







)Just remember no matter what your not on your own, go for your dreams and if you have a bad day some on here, tell u about it we'll help each other!


----------



## 13643 (Jul 10, 2005)

Reading this post finally prompted me to join.I remember before leaving to study abroad in Spain, I broke down crying to my girlfriend. I should have been excited, but I wasn't. I was scared. I hated it.It sucks. Not many people can understand it. But it does not make your, or my, life a complete disaster.Tell your bowels to go to hell. Tell them that any discomfort they experience, they bring upon themselves. Throw yourself into some situations that worry you...and keep doing it. You're going to have moments of chaotic panic and extreme embarrassment (trust me), but chaining yourself to some toilet won't get you anywhere. Have no shame, don't apologize, and always _always_ carry a few squares of toilet paper.


----------



## 14259 (Jun 21, 2005)

Thx for all the replys it means ALLOT to me.







I still got verry big problems with my belly







BUT! I think i saw a "light" today. I talked with one of my frieds about my situation. And he told me that he knew a guy who treats this kinds of problems with natural stuff. First i didenÂ´t believe that it will work. But then he sad that it worked for his girlfiend. So i will give it a try. And if it works i will give you all the details and iformation in this stuff.And you will see me allot more in this forum in the future anyway!







Thx for the best forum in the world!


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

It's not a complete disaster!! You are going to school and that's fantastic! I am 34 and have IBS for a little over a year and I just wanted to die for about 8 months - no joke. I found that the natural stuff does work - but for me it is too expensive ( probiotics, Omega 3-6-9 capsules, colostrum, and digestive enzymes. Let us know how you are doing!!! Chin up!


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

Immodium can calm down IBS sometimes and help with D, but it is not a cure all. What else have you done? Diet is huge in helping with IBS. Also stress. Watch high fat, greasy foods, high sugary foods, dairy intake, nuts, etc. Also, you may want to look into an anti anxiety med, but please see a doc for anything like that. Increasing fiber, exercise, and there is also are many things that can help like acidophillous, peppermint tea, calcium pills, etc. Just trying to give you some ideas.


----------

